# Canned cherry limeade



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I've been pitting and putting up cherries for days and still have another 20 pounds to go. I have enough jam to last me until I'm 80.  So now I'm going to start soaking them in liquor! :goodjob: I found some Red Stag whiskey that sounds yummy, and some honey flavored Wild Turkey. 

I read about a cherry limeade concentrate from a Ball book a couple of months ago but can't find it. Does anyone have this recipe? It didn't call for alcohol.


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song (Nov 23, 2009)

I found this recipe for canned peach lemonade concentrate in a Google search. It looks awesome. I think I'll try it out when my parent's lemon tree is ready. 

I imagine you could sub lime juice for the lemon and cherries for the peaches.


----------



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

ooh. I'd love the link to that canned peace lemonade concentrate? I cannot find it.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

I found this, maybe you could alter it a bit.
If you want a non-bubbly version, try this but the one above sure sounds good! Just add some juice from maraschino cherries to it: 
LIMEADE 
6 limes 
3 cups water 
1 to 1 1/2 cups sugar syrup (see below) 
Squeeze the juice from the fruit. Mix well with the syrup & water. Serve over ice.~~ 

SUGAR SYRUP 
4 cups sugar 
4 cups water 
Boil sugar & water together for 10 minutes. Pour into clean hot jars & let cool. Refrigerate.~~


http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/recipex/msg081053072020.html


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song (Nov 23, 2009)

:ashamed: I forgot to paste it, sorry!

http://homesteepedhope.com/2006/08/30/peach-lemonade-concentrateanother-canning-recipe/

Stacie


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Oooh! I found a recipe that called for 12 cups pureed strawberries and 4 cups fresh squeezed lemons and 5 cups sugar. I just replaced it with cherries and lime and it is TASTY! What a treat that will be for DD who loves lemonade. I took a sip of the extra that didn't fit in the jars and it is great! 

Thanks!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Last year my cherry trees gave me enough to make cherry juice, it was sooo much better than grape. Not enough cherrys this year, it was so good I'm thinking of buying frozen cherrys, just to make juice.


----------



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you so much!


----------

